# Marsina Stretta



## aristocat (11 Luglio 2012)

Complice il caldo malefico di queste giornate e viaggi  su e giù, non stop per l'Italia nelle ultime due settimane (io e Caronte stiamo bene insieme :carneval, la mia _ars diplomatica _sta appannandosi visibilmente ma penso che non tutto il caldo venga per nuocere.
Quando la tua pazienza è messa a dura prova viene sempre fuori la vera TE, il che potrebbe non essere un male :mrgreen:. Pirandello docet!
Buona lettura
ari

.......................................................

* MARSINA STRETTA       *
Di solito il professor Gori aveva molta pazienza con la vecchia domestica, che lo serviva da circa vent'anni. Quel giorno però, per la prima volta in vita sua, gli toccava d'indossar la marsina, ed era fuori della grazia di Dio.
Già il solo pensiero, che una cosa di così poco conto potesse mettere in orgasmo un animo come il suo, alieno da tutte le frivolezze e oppresso da tante gravi cure intellettuali, bastava a irritarlo. L'irritazione poi gli cresceva, considerando che con questo suo animo, potesse prestarsi a indossar quell'abito prescritto da una sciocca consuetudine per certe rappresentazioni di gala con cui la vita s'illude d'offrire a se stessa una festa o un divertimento.
E poi, Dio mio, con quel corpaccio d'ippopotamo, di bestiaccia antidiluviana...
E sbuffava, il professore, e fulminava con gli occhi la domestica che, piccola e boffice come una balla, si beava alla vista del grosso padrone in quell'insolito abito di parata, senz'avvertire, la sciagurata, che mortificazione dovevano averne tutt'intorno i vecchi e onesti mobili volgari e i poveri libri nella stanzetta quasi buja e in disordine.
Quella marsina, s'intende, non l'aveva di suo, il professor Gori. La prendeva a nolo. Il commesso d'un negozio vicino glien'aveva portate su in casa una bracciata, per la scelta; e ora, con l'aria d'un compitissimo arbiter elegantiarum, tenendo gli occhi semichiusi e sulle labbra un sorrisetto di compiacente superiorità, lo esaminava, lo faceva voltare di qua e di là, - Pardon! Pardon! -, e quindi concludeva, scotendo il ciuffo:
- Non va.
Il professore sbuffava ancora una volta e s'asciugava il sudore.
Ne aveva provate otto, nove, non sapeva più quante. Una più stretta dell'altra. E quel colletto in cui si sentiva impiccato! e quello sparato che gli strabuzzava, già tutto sgualcito, dal panciotto! e quella cravattina bianca inamidata e pendente, a cui ancora doveva fare il nodo, e non sapeva come!
Alla fine il commesso si compiacque di dire:
- Ecco, questa sì. Non potremmo trovar di meglio, creda pure, signore.
Il professor Gori tornò prima a fulminar con uno sguardo la serva, per impedire che ripetesse: - Dipinta! Dipinta! -; poi si guardò la marsina, in considerazione della quale, senza dubbio, quel commesso gli dava del signore: poi si rivolse al commesso:
- Non ne ha più altre con sé?
- Ne ho portate su dodici, signore!
- Questa sarebbe la dodicesima?
- La dodicesima, a servirla.
- E allora va benone!
Era più stretta delle altre. Quel giovanotto, un po' risentito, concesse:
- Strettina è, ma può andare. Se volesse aver la bontà di guardarsi allo specchio...
- Grazie tante! - squittì il professore. - Basta lo spettacolo che sto offrendo a lei e alla mia signora serva.
Quegli, allora, pieno di dignità, inchinò appena il capo, e via, con le altre undici marsine.
- Ma è credibile? - proruppe con un gemito rabbioso il professore, provandosi ad alzar le braccia.
Si recò a guardare un profumato biglietto d'invito sul cassettone, e sbuffò di nuovo. Il convegno era per le otto, in casa della sposa, in via Milano. Venti minuti di cammino! Ed erano già le sette e un quarto.
Rientrò nella stanzetta la vecchia serva che aveva accompagnato fino alla porta il commesso.
- Zitta! - le impose subito il professore. - Provate, se vi riesce, a finir di strozzarmi con questa cravatta.
- Piano piano... il colletto... - gli raccomandò la vecchia serva. E dopo essersi forbite ben bene con un fazzoletto le mani tremicchianti, s'accinse all'impresa.
Regnò per cinque minuti il silenzio: il professore e tutta la stanza intorno parvero sospesi, come in attesa del giudizio universale.
- Fatto?
- Eh... - sospirò quella.
Il professor Gori scattò in piedi, urlando:
- Lasciate! Mi proverò io! Non ne posso più!
Ma, appena si presentò allo specchio, diede in tali escandescenze, che quella poverina si spaventò. Si fece, prima di tutto, un goffo inchino; ma, nell'inchinarsi, vedendo le due falde aprirsi e subito richiudersi, si rivoltò come un gatto che si senta qualcosa legata alla coda; e, nel rivoltarsi, trac!/, la marsina gli si spaccò sotto un'ascella.
Diventò furibondo.
- Scucita! scucita soltanto! - lo rassicurò subito, accorrendo, la vecchia serva. - Se la cavi, gliela ricucio!
- Ma se non ho più tempo! - urlò, esasperato, il professore. - Andrò così, per castigo! Così... Vuol dire che non porgerò la mano a nessuno. Lasciatemi andare.
S'annodò furiosamente la cravatta; nascose sotto il pastrano la vergogna di quell'abito; e via.
Alla fin fine, però, doveva esser contento, che diamine! Si celebrava quella mattina il matrimonio d'una sua antica allieva, a lui carissima: Cesara Reis, la quale, per suo mezzo, con quelle nozze, otteneva il premio di tanti sacrifizii durati negli interminabili anni di scuola.
Il professor Gori, via facendo, si mise a pensare alla strana combinazione per cui quel matrimonio s'effettuava. Sì; ma come si chiamava intanto lo sposo, quel ricco signore vedovo che un giorno gli s'era presentato all'Istituto di Magistero per avere indicata da lui una istitutrice per le sue bambine?
- Grimi? Griti? No, Mitri! Ah, ecco, sì: Mitri, Mitri.
Così era nato quel matrimonio. La Reis, povera figliuola, rimasta orfana a quindici anni, aveva eroicamente provveduto al mantenimento suo e della vecchia madre, lavorando un po' da sarta, un po' dando lezioni particolari: ed era riuscita a conseguire il diploma di professoressa. Egli, ammirato di tanta costanza, di tanta forza d'animo, pregando, brigando, aveva potuto procacciarle un posto a Roma, nelle scuole complementari. Richiesto da quel signor Griti...
- Griti, Griti, ecco! Si chiama Griti. Che Mitri! - gli aveva indicato la Reis. Dopo alcuni giorni se l'era veduto tornar davanti afflitto, imbarazzato. Cesara Reis non aveva voluto accettare il posto d'istitutrice, in considerazione della sua età, del suo stato, della vecchia mamma che non poteva lasciar sola e, sopra tutto, del facile malignare della gente. E chi sa con qual voce, con quale espressione gli aveva dette queste cose, la birichina!
Bella figliuola, la Reis: e di quella bellezza che a lui piaceva maggiormente: d'una bellezza a cui i diuturni dolori (non per nulla il Gori era professore d'italiano: diceva proprio così «diuturni dolori/») d'una bellezza a cui i diuturni dolori avevano dato la grazia d'una soavissima mestizia, una cara e dolce nobiltà.
Certo quel signor Grimi...
- Ho gran paura che si chiami proprio Grimi, ora che ci penso!
Certo quel signor Grimi, fin dal primo vederla, se n'era perdutamente innamorato. Cose che capitano, pare. E tre o quattro volte, quantunque senza speranza, era tornato a insistere, invano; alla fine, aveva pregato lui, il professor Gori, lo aveva anzi scongiurato d'interporsi, perché la signorina Reis, così bella, così modesta, così virtuosa, se non l'istitutrice diventasse la seconda madre delle sue bambine. E perché no? S'era interposto, felicissimo, il professor Gori, e la Reis aveva accettato: e ora il matrimonio si celebrava, a dispetto dei parenti del signor... Grimi o Griti o Mitri, che vi si erano opposti accanitamente:
- E che il diavolo se li porti via tutti quanti! - concluse, sbuffando ancora una volta, il grosso professore.
Conveniva intanto recare alla sposa un mazzolino di fiori. Ella lo aveva tanto pregato perché le facesse da testimonio; ma il professore le aveva fatto notare che, in qualità di testimonio, avrebbe dovuto poi farle un regalo degno della cospicua condizione dello sposo, e non poteva: in coscienza non poteva. Bastava il sacrifizio della marsina. Ma un mazzolino, intanto, sì, ecco. E il professor Gori entrò con molta titubanza e impacciatissimo in un negozio di fiori, dove gli misero insieme un gran fascio di verdura con pochissimi fiori e molta spesa.
Pervenuto in via Milano, vide in fondo, davanti al portone in cui abitava la Reis, una frotta di curiosi. Suppose che fosse tardi; che già nell'atrio ci fossero le carrozze per il corteo nuziale, e che tutta questa gente stesse lì per assistere alla sfilata. Avanzò il passo. Ma perché tutti quei curiosi lo guardavano a quel modo? La marsina era nascosta dal soprabito. Forse... le falde? Si guardò dietro. No: non si vedevano. E dunque? Che era accaduto? Perché il portone era socchiuso?
Il portinajo, con aria compunta, gli domandò:
- Va su per il matrimonio, il signore?
- Sì, signore. Invitato.
- Ma... sa, il matrimonio non si fa più.
- Come?
- La povera signora... la madre...
- Morta? - esclamò il Gori, stupefatto, guardando il portone.
- Questa notte, improvvisamente.
Il professore restò lì, come un ceppo.
- Possibile! La madre? La signora Reis?
E volse in giro uno sguardo ai radunati, come per leggere ne' loro occhi la conferma dell'incredibile notizia. Il mazzo di fiori gli cadde di mano. Si chinò per raccattarlo, ma sentì la scucitura della marsina allargarsi sotto l'ascella, e rimase a metà. Oh Dio! la marsina... già! La marsina per le nozze, castigata così a comparire ora davanti alla morte. Che fare? Andar su, parato a quel modo? tornare indietro? Raccattò il mazzo, poi, imbalordito, lo porse al portinajo.
- Mi faccia il piacere, me lo tenga lei.
Ed entrò. Si provò a salire a balzi la scala; vi riuscì per la prima branca soltanto. All'ultimo piano - maledetto pancione! - non tirava più fiato.
Introdotto nel salottino, sorprese in coloro che vi stavano radunati un certo imbarazzo, una confusione subito repressa, come se qualcuno, al suo entrare, fosse scappato via; o come se d'un tratto si fosse troncata un'intima e animatissima conversazione.
Già impacciato per conto suo, il professor Gori si fermò poco oltre l'entrata; si guardò attorno perplesso; si sentì sperduto, quasi in mezzo a un campo nemico. Eran tutti signoroni, quelli: parenti e amici dello sposo. Quella vecchia lì era forse la madre; quelle altre due, che parevano zitellone, forse sorelle o cugine. S'inchinò goffamente. (Oh Dio, daccapo la marsina...) E, curvo, come tirato da dentro, volse un altro sguardo attorno, quasi per accertarsi se mai qualcuno avesse avvertito il crepito di quella maledettissima scucitura sotto l'ascella. Nessuno rispose al suo saluto, quasi che il lutto, la gravità del momento non consentissero neppure un lieve cenno del capo. Alcuni (forse intimi della famiglia) stavano costernati attorno a un signore, nel quale al Gori, guardando bene, parve di riconoscere lo sposo. Trasse un respiro di sollievo e gli s'appressò, premuroso.
- Signor Grimi...
- Migri, prego.
- Ah già, Migri... ci penso da un'ora, mi creda! Dicevo Grimi, Mitri, Griti... e non m'è venuto in mente Migri! Scusi... Io sono il professor Fabio Gori, si ricorderà... quantunque ora mi veda in...
- Piacere, ma... - fece quegli, osservandolo con fredda alterigia; poi, come sovvenendosi: - Ah, Gori... già! lei sarebbe quello... sì, dico, l'autore... l'autore, se vogliamo, indiretto del matrimonio! Mio fratello m'ha raccontato...
- Come, come? scusi, lei sarebbe il fratello?
- Carlo Migri, a servirla.
- Favorirmi, grazie. Somigliantissimo, perbacco! Mi scusi, signor Gri... Migri, già, ma... ma questo fulmine a ciel sereno... Già! Io purtroppo... cioè, purtroppo no: non ho da recarmelo a colpa diciamo... - ma, sì, indirettamente, per combinazione, diciamo, ho contribuito...
Il Migri lo interruppe con un gesto della mano e si alzò.
- Permetta che la presenti a mia madre.
- Onoratissimo, si figuri!
Fu condotto davanti alla vecchia signora, che ingombrava con la sua enorme pinguedine mezzo canapè, vestita di nero, con una specie di cuffia pur nera su i capelli lanosi che le contornavano la faccia piatta, giallastra, quasi di cartapecora.
- Mamma, il professor Gori. Sai? quello che aveva combinato il matrimonio di Andrea.
La vecchia signora sollevò le palpebre gravi sonnolente, mostrando, uno più aperto e l'altro meno, gli occhi torbidi, ovati, quasi senza sguardo.
- In verità, - corresse il professore, inchinandosi questa volta con trepidante riguardo per la marsina scucita, - in verità, ecco... combinato no: non... non sarebbe la parola... Io, semplicemente...
- Voleva dare un'istitutrice alle mie nipotine, - compì la frase la vecchia signora, con voce cavernosa. - Benissimo! Così difatti sarebbe stato giusto.
- Ecco, già... - fece il professor Gori. - Conoscendo i meriti, la modestia della signorina Reis.
- Ah, ottima figliuola, nessuno lo nega! - riconobbe subito, riabbassando le palpebre, la vecchia signora. - E noi, creda, siamo oggi dolentissimi...
- Che sciagura! Già! Così di colpo! - esclamò il Gori.
- Come se non ci fosse veramente la volontà di Dio, - concluse la vecchia signora.
Il Gori la guardò.
- Fatalità crudele...
Poi, guardando in giro per il salotto, domandò:
- E il signor Andrea?
Gli rispose il fratello, simulando indifferenza:
- Ma... non so, era qui, poco fa. Sarà andato forse a prepararsi.
- Ah! - esclamò allora il Gori, rallegrandosi improvvisamente. - Le nozze dunque si faranno lo stesso?
- No! che dice mai! - scattò la vecchia signora, stupita, offesa. - Oh Signore Iddio! Con la morta in casa? Ooh!
- Oooh! - echeggiarono, miagolando, le due zitellone con orrore.
- Prepararsi per partire, - spiegò il Migri. - Doveva partire oggi stesso con la sposa per Torino. Abbiamo le nostre cartiere lassù, a Valsangone; dove c'è tanto bisogno di lui.
- E... e partirà... così? - domandò il Gori.
- Per forza. Se non oggi, domani. L'abbiamo persuaso noi, spinto anzi, poverino. Qui, capirà, non è più prudente, né conveniente che rimanga.
- Per la ragazza... sola, ormai... - aggiunse la madre con la voce cavernosa. - Le male lingue...
- Eh già, - riprese il fratello. - E poi gli affari... Era un matrimonio...
- Precipitato! - proruppe una delle zitellone.
- Diciamo improvvisato, - cercò d'attenuare il Migri. - Ora questa grave sciagura sopravviene fatalmente, come... sì, per dar tempo, ecco. Un differimento s'impone... per il lutto... e... E così si potrà pensare, riflettere da una parte e dall'altra...
Il professor Gori rimase muto per un pezzo. L'impaccio irritante che gli cagionava quel discorso, così tutto sospeso in prudenti reticenze, era pur quello stesso che gli cagionava la sua marsina stretta e scucita sotto l'ascella. Scucito allo stesso modo gli sembrò quel discorso e da accogliere con lo stesso riguardo per la scucitura segreta, col quale era proferito. A sforzarlo un po', a non tenerlo così composto e sospeso, con tutti i debiti riguardi, c'era pericolo che, come la manica della marsina si sarebbe staccata, così anche si sarebbe aperta e denudata l'ipocrisia di tutti quei signori.
Sentì per un momento il bisogno d'astrarsi da quell'oppressione e anche dal fastidio che, nell'intontimento in cui era caduto, gli dava il merlettino bianco, che orlava il collo della casacca nera della vecchia signora. Ogni qual volta vedeva un merlettino bianco come quello, gli si riaffacciava alla memoria, chi sa perché, l'immagine d'un tal Pietro Cardella, merciajo del suo paesello lontano, afflitto da una cisti enorme alla nuca. Gli venne di sbuffare; si trattenne a tempo, e sospirò, come uno stupido:
- Eh, già... Povera figliuola!
Gli rispose un coro di commiserazioni per la sposa. Il professor Gori se ne sentì all'improvviso come sferzare, e domandò, irritatissimo:
- Dov'è? Potrei vederla?
Il Migri gl'indicò un uscio nel salottino:
- Di là, si serva...
E il professor Gori vi si diresse furiosamente.
Sul lettino, bianco, rigidamente stirato, il cadavere della madre, con un'enorme cuffia in capo dalle tese inamidate.
Non vide altro, in prima, il professor Gori, entrando. In preda a quell'irritazione crescente, di cui, nello stordimento e nell'impaccio, non riusciva a rendersi esatto conto, con la testa che già gli fumava, anziché commuoversene, se ne sentì irritare, come per una cosa veramente assurda: stupida e crudele soperchieria della sorte che, no, perdio, non si doveva a nessun costo lasciar passare!
Tutta quella rigidità della morta gli parve di parata, come se quella povera vecchina si fosse stesa da sé, là, su quel letto, con quella enorme cuffia inamidata per prendersi lei, a tradimento, la festa preparata per la figliuola, e quasi quasi al professor Gori venne la tentazione di gridarle:
- Su via, si alzi, mia cara vecchia signora! Non è il momento di fare scherzi di codesto genere!
Cesara Reis stava per terra, caduta sui ginocchi; e tutta aggruppata, ora, presso il lettino su cui giaceva il cadavere della madre, non piangeva più, come sospesa in uno sbalordimento grave e vano. Tra i capelli neri, scarmigliati, aveva alcune ciocche ancora attorte dalla sera avanti in pezzetti di carta, per farsi i ricci.
Ebbene, anziché pietà, provò anche per lei quasi dispetto il professor Gori. Gli sorse prepotente il bisogno di tirarla su da terra, di scuoterla da quello sbalordimento. Non si doveva darla vinta al destino, che favoriva così iniquamente l'ipocrisia di tutti quei signori radunati nell'altra stanza! No, no: era tutto preparato, tutto pronto; quei signori là erano venuti in marsina come lui per le nozze: ebbene, bastava un atto di volontà in qualcuno; costringere quella povera fanciulla, caduta lì per terra, ad alzarsi; condurla, trascinarla, anche così mezzo sbalordita, a concludere quelle nozze per salvarla dalla rovina.
Ma stentava a sorgere in lui quell'atto di volontà, che con tanta evidenza sarebbe stato contrario alla volontà di tutti quei parenti. Come Cesara, però, senza muovere il capo, senza batter ciglio, levò appena una mano ad accennar la sua mamma lì distesa, dicendogli: - Vede, professore? - il professore ebbe uno scatto, e:
- Sì, cara, sì! - le rispose con una concitazione quasi astiosa, che stordì la sua antica allieva. - Ma tu alzati! Non farmi calare, perché non posso calarmi! Alzati da te! Subito, via! Su, su, fammi il piacere!
Senza volerlo, forzata da quella concitazione, la giovane si scosse dal suo abbattimento e guardò, quasi sgomenta, il professore:
- Perché? - gli chiese.
- Perché, figliuola mia... ma alzati prima! ti dico che non mi posso calare, santo Dio! - le rispose il Gori.
Cesara si alzò. Rivedendo però sul lettino il cadavere della madre, si coprì il volto con le mani e scoppiò in violenti singhiozzi. Non s'aspettava di sentirsi afferrare per le braccia e scrollare e gridare dal professore, più che mai concitato:
- No! no! no! Non piangere, ora! Abbi pazienza, figliuola! Da' ascolto a me!
Tornò a guardarlo, quasi atterrita questa volta, col pianto arrestato negli occhi, e disse:
- Ma come vuole che non pianga?
- Non devi piangere, perché non è ora di piangere, questa, per te! - tagliò corto il professore. - Tu sei rimasta sola, figliuola mia, e devi ajutarti da te! Lo capisci che devi ajutarti da te? Ora, sì, ora! Prendere tutto il tuo coraggio a due mani: stringere i denti e far quello che ti dico io!
- Che cosa, professore?
- Niente. Toglierti, prima di tutto, codesti pezzetti di carta dai capelli.
- Oh Dio, - gemette la fanciulla, sovvenendosene, e portandosi subito le mani tremanti ai capelli.
- Brava, così! - incalzò il professore. - Poi andar di là a indossare il tuo abitino di scuola; metterti il cappellino, e venire con me!
- Dove? che dice?
- Al Municipio, figliuola mia!
- Professore, che dice?
- Dico al Municipio, allo stato civile, e poi in chiesa! Perché codesto matrimonio s'ha da fare, s'ha da fare ora stesso; o tu sei rovinata! Vedi come mi sono conciato per te? In marsina! E uno dei testimoni sarò io, come volevi tu! Lascia di qua la tua povera mamma; non pensare più a lei per un momento, non ti paja un sacrilegio! Lei stessa, la tua mamma, lo vuole! Da' ascolto a me: va' a vestirti! Io dispongo tutto di là per la cerimonia: ora stesso!
- No... no... come potrei? - gridò Cesara, ripiegandosi sul letto della madre e affondando il capo tra le braccia, disperatamente. - Impossibile, professore! Per me è finita, lo so! Egli se ne andrà, non tornerà più, mi abbandonerà... ma io non posso... non posso...
Il Gori non cedette; si chinò per sollevarla, per strapparla da quel letto; ma come stese le braccia, pestò rabbiosamente un piede, gridando:
- Non me n'importa niente! Farò magari da testimonio con una manica sola, ma questo matrimonio oggi si farà! Lo comprendi tu... - guardami negli occhi! - lo comprendi, è vero? che se ti lasci scappare questo momento, tu sei perduta? Come resti, senza più il posto, senza più nessuno? Vuoi dar colpa a tua madre della tua rovina? Non sospirò tanto, povera donna, questo tuo matrimonio? E vuoi ora che, per causa sua, vada a monte? Che fai tu di male? Coraggio, Cesara! Ci sono qua io: lascia a me la responsabilità di quello che fai! Va', va' a vestirti, va' a vestirti, figliuola mia, senza perder tempo...
E, così dicendo, condusse la fanciulla fino all'uscio della sua cameretta, sorreggendola per le spalle. Poi riattraversò la camera mortuaria, ne serrò l'uscio, e rientrò come un guerriero nel salottino.
- Non è ancora venuto lo sposo?
I parenti, gl'invitati si voltarono a guardarlo, sorpresi dal tono imperioso della voce; e il Migri domandò con simulata premura:
- Si sente male la signorina?
- Si sente benone! - gli rispose il professore guardandolo con tanto d'occhi. - Anzi ho il piacere d'annunziare a lor signori che ho avuto la fortuna di persuaderla a vincersi per un momento, e soffocare in sé il cordoglio. Siamo qua tutti; tutto è pronto; basterà - mi lascino dire! - basterà che uno di loro... lei, per esempio, sarà tanto gentile - (aggiunse, rivolgendosi a uno degli invitati) - mi farà il piacere di correre con una vettura al Municipio e di prevenire l'ufficiale dello stato civile, che...
Un coro di vivaci proteste interruppe a questo punto il professore. Scandalo, stupore, orrore, indignazione!
- Mi lascino spiegare! - gridò il professor Gori, che dominava tutti con la persona. - Perché questo matrimonio non si farebbe? Per il lutto della sposa, è vero? Ora, se la sposa stessa...
- Ma io non permetterò mai, - gridò più forte di lui, troncandogli la parola, la vecchia signora, - non permetterò mai che mio figlio...
- Faccia il suo dovere e una buona azione? - domandò, pronto, il Gori, compiendo lui la frase questa volta.
- Ma lei non stia a immischiarsi! - venne a dirgli, pallido e vibrante d'ira, il Migri in difesa della madre.
- Perdoni! M'immischio, - rimbeccò subito il Gori, - perché so che lei è un gentiluomo, caro signor Grimi...
- Migri, prego!
- Migri, Migri, e comprenderà che non è lecito né onesto sottrarsi all'estreme esigenze d'una situazione come questa. Bisogna esser più forti della sciagura che colpisce quella povera figliuola, e salvarla! Può restar sola, così, senza ajuto e senz'alcuna posizione ormai? Lo dica lei! No: questo matrimonio si farà non ostante la sciagura, e non ostante... abbiano pazienza!
S'interruppe, infuriato e sbuffante: si cacciò una mano sotto la manica del soprabito; afferrò la manica della marsina e con uno strappo violento se la tirò fuori e la lanciò per aria. Risero tutti, senza volerlo, a quel razzo inatteso, di nuovo genere, mentre il professore, con un gran sospiro di liberazione seguitava:
- E non ostante questa manica che mi ha tormentato finora!
- Lei scherza! - riprese, ricomponendosi, il Migri.
- Nossignore: mi s'era scucita.
- Scherza! Codeste sono violenze.
- Quelle che consiglia il caso.
- O l'interesse! Le dico che non è possibile, in queste condizioni...
Sopravvenne per fortuna lo sposo.
- No! No! Andrea, no! - gli gridarono subito parecchie voci, di qua, di là.
Ma il Gori le sopraffece, avanzandosi verso il Migri.
- Decida lei! Mi lascino dire! Si tratta di questo: ho indotto di là la signorina Reis a farsi forza; a vincersi, considerando la gravità della situazione, in cui, caro signore, lei l'ha messa e la lascerebbe. Piacendo a lei, signor Migri, si potrebbe, senz'alcuno apparato, zitti zitti, in una vettura chiusa, correre al Municipio, celebrare subito il matrimonio... Lei non vorrà, spero, negarsi. Ma dica, dica lei...
Andrea Migri, così soprappreso, guardò prima il Gori, poi gli altri, e infine rispose esitante:
- Ma... per me, se Cesara vuole...
- Vuole! vuole - gridò il Gori, dominando col suo vocione le disapprovazioni degli altri. - Ecco finalmente una parola che parte dal cuore! Lei, dunque, venga, corra al Municipio, gentilissimo signore!
Prese per un braccio quell'invitato, a cui s'era rivolto la prima volta; lo accompagnò fino alla porta. Nella saletta d'ingresso vide una gran quantità di magnifiche ceste di fiori, arrivate in dono per il matrimonio, e si fece all'uscio del salotto per chiamare lo sposo e liberarlo dai parenti inviperiti, che già l'attorniavano.
- Signor Migri, signor Migri, una preghiera! Guardi...
Quegli accorse.
- Interpretiamo il sentimento di quella poverina. Tutti questi fiori, alla morta... Mi ajuti!
Prese due ceste, e rientrò così nel salotto; reggendole trionfalmente, diretto alla camera mortuaria. Lo sposo lo seguiva, compunto, con altre due ceste. Fu una subitanea conversione della festa. Più d'uno accorse alla saletta, a prendere altre ceste, e a recarle in processione.
- I fiori alla morta; benissimo; i fiori alla morta!
Poco dopo, Cesara entrò nel salotto, pallidissima, col modesto abito nero della scuola, i capelli appena ravviati, tremante dello sforzo che faceva su se stessa per contenersi. Subito lo sposo le corse incontro, la raccolse tra le braccia, pietosamente. Tutti tacevano. Il professor Gori, con gli occhi lucenti di lagrime, pregò tre di quei signori che seguissero con lui gli sposi, per far da testimoni e s'avviarono in silenzio.
La madre, il fratello, le zitellone, gl'invitati rimasti nel salotto, ripresero subito a dar sfogo alla loro indignazione frenata per un momento, all'apparire di Cesara. Fortuna, che la povera vecchia mamma, di là, in mezzo ai fiori, non poteva più ascoltare questa brava gente che si diceva proprio indignata per tanta irriverenza verso la morte di lei.
Ma il professor Gori, durante il tragitto, pensando a ciò che, in quel momento, certo si diceva di lui in quel salotto, rimase come intronato, e giunse al Municipio, che pareva ubriaco: tanto che, non pensando più alla manica della marsina che s'era strappata, si tolse come gli altri il soprabito.
- Professore!
- Ah già! Perbacco! - esclamò, e se lo ricacciò di furia.
Finanche Cesara ne sorrise. Ma il Gori, che s'era in certo qual modo confortato, dicendo a se stesso che, in fin dei conti, non sarebbe più tornato lì tra quella gente, non poté riderne: doveva tornarci per forza, ora, per quella manica da restituire insieme con la marsina al negoziante da cui l'aveva presa a nolo. La firma? Che firma? Ah già! sì, doveva apporre la firma come testimonio. Dove?
Sbrigata in fretta l'altra funzione in chiesa, gli sposi e i quattro testimonii rientrarono in casa.
Furono accolti con lo stesso silenzio glaciale.
Il Gori, cercando di farsi quanto più piccolo gli fosse possibile, girò lo sguardo per il salotto e, rivolgendosi a uno degli invitati, col dito su la bocca, pregò:
- Piano piano... Mi saprebbe dire di grazia dove sia andata a finire quella tal manica della mia marsina, che buttai all'aria poc'anzi?
E ravvolgendosela, poco dopo, entro un giornale e andandosene via quatto quatto, si mise a considerare che, dopo tutto, egli doveva soltanto alla manica di quella marsina stretta la bella vittoria riportata quel giorno sul destino, perché, se quella marsina, con la manica scucita sotto l'ascella, non gli avesse suscitato tanta irritazione, egli, nella consueta ampiezza dei suoi comodi e logori abiti giornalieri, di fronte alla sciagura di quella morte improvvisa, si sarebbe abbandonato senz'altro, come un imbecille, alla commozione, a un inerte compianto della sorte infelice di quella povera fanciulla. Fuori della grazia di Dio per quella marsina stretta, aveva invece trovato, nell'irritazione, l'animo e la forza di ribellarvisi e di trionfarne.


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Luglio 2012)

GRAZIE per questo bellissimo racconto.
Tra l'altro, scritto in uno stile che adoro... 

Me lo sono letto mentre viaggiavo, andando all'udienza per mia figlia. Mi ha aiutato a "tenere occupata la mente" e a sorridere 

Grazie, mi ci voleva proprio!


----------



## aristocat (14 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa;bt4317 ha detto:
			
		

> GRAZIE per questo bellissimo racconto.
> Tra l'altro, scritto in uno stile che adoro...
> 
> Me lo sono letto mentre viaggiavo, andando all'udienza per mia figlia. Mi ha aiutato a "tenere occupata la mente" e a sorridere
> ...


Nau mi fa piacere che ti sia piaciuto! Io adoro Pirandello 
Questa novella è molto profonda secondo me


----------

